# How young is everyone?



## dolina (Oct 19, 2017)

CR is probably the most active Canon forum outside of Facebook. I am wondering how young everyone is.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 20, 2017)

Depends.

On Monday mornings, I feel a lot older....


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2017)

18 ‘til I die


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2017)

Median looks as if it is hovering around 57-59. Good we have one 90+ year old.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 20, 2017)

Growing old is a fact of life. Growing up is a state of mind.
Not sure what to put.


----------



## IglooEater (Oct 20, 2017)

I’d be curious to run similar surveys across the different brands... it might prove very interesting, and perhaps not.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 21, 2017)

With all the bickering about which camera/lens is better or worse and complaining about how Canon is screwing everyone with crippled gear....

I would have figured the median age to be about 8.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2017)

How many of these surveys are you running. Each with a different statement.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1513591


----------



## The Supplanter (Oct 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> How many of these surveys are you running. Each with a different statement.
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1513591



Miss dolina has a history of creating some ridiculous posts. Not sure why.


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> How many of these surveys are you running. Each with a different statement.
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1513591


I was listening to a youtube video about the camera industry's sales performance for 2016. 

Smartphone, point & shoot, mirrorless and DSLR users age was brought up. I am trying to verify if what he said rang true.

Reproducibility and replicability together are among the main principles of the scientific method.

So if I get the same results 100x then what was said on the video is correct.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> How many of these surveys are you running. Each with a different statement.
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1513591



"CR is probably the most active Canon forum outside of Facebook. I am wondering how young everyone is."

"FM is probably the most active Canon photography forum outside of Facebook. I am wondering how young everyone is."


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > How many of these surveys are you running. Each with a different statement.
> ...


I protest! Those are similar statements!


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 21, 2017)

Wow, I had no idea demographics here would sway so heavily toward the 50+ crowd.

And it shows, I think this forum has the perfect balance of maturity while still keeping up with the times.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 21, 2017)

dolina said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I, for one, approve of your scientific consistency in data collection!  ;D


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


I strive to be a data driven nag! 

Although there is some deviation when it comes to other brands like Sony. The bell curve skews a bit south.


----------



## LDS (Oct 21, 2017)

dolina said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



You mean CR is not a *photography* forum, just a Canon gear collector (and bashers) one?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2017)

dolina said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Indeed, you are correct - they are very similar. And, the logical deduction is probably either CR = FM or CR ≠ photography forum but = just a Canon forum.

Anyway, we might discover which forum has the younger membership.


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2017)

LDS said:


> You mean CR is not a *photography* forum, just a Canon gear collector (and bashers) one?


If I were to right a script to count how many posts with pictures vs without pictures are made per user then it may come out that way. 

Although I wouldnt do it out of respect to Craig who pays the bills around here. ;D

Everytime a rumor comes out you half expect Hitler to be mentioned directly or indirectly.


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Anyway, we might discover which forum has the younger membership.


Now the trick is to find out where else I posted these silly ass polls on. 

Good luck! ;D


----------



## LDS (Oct 21, 2017)

dolina said:


> Now the trick is to find out where else I posted these silly ass polls on.
> 
> Good luck! ;D



http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1487759

It looks you posted in DPReview as well, but the post has been removed.

Istorya? 

Maybe somewhere else, but until Google crawls...

Anyway, here often we discuss photography without posting images - I don't have my catalog always available.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2017)

dolina said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, we might discover which forum has the younger membership.
> ...



FM has a similarly aged membership and also does have a 93+ year old. Is that you dolina?

3x as many have voted on FM than here.


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2017)

LDS said:


> It looks you posted in DPReview as well, but the post has been removed.


I had it removed because I excluded the 1999-2017 option.

Didnt repost it anymore because the initial results was pretty much the same.


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> FM has a similarly aged membership and also does have a 93+ year old. Is that you dolina?
> 
> 3x as many have voted on FM than here.


I'm at the opposite end of the bell curve.


----------



## Daan Stam (Oct 21, 2017)

Am i the only 16 year old Dutchie ;D ??


----------



## Joe M (Oct 21, 2017)

Well the 60's/70's is taking the lead. Not a very scientific poll (only shows the age of those who answer not the age of those on the site so it can be very misleading) but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 21, 2017)

I guess the Fuji and Sony mirrorless crowd are mostly 7 to 12 years old kids?


----------



## dolina (Oct 24, 2017)

Jopa said:


> I guess the Fuji and Sony mirrorless crowd are mostly 7 to 12 years old kids?


The Sonys are slightly younger by a decade.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 24, 2017)

At the time of this reply, the results were something like 32% and 44% in the middle two ranges of 38-74 yrs old respectively). That's 74 out of 96 (or the vast majority). Merging the two categories into one and the data showing the older group as the larger bias, you could weight them to slightly biased towards the older group. So non-scientifically about 55-60 yrs of age as the main "peak" of the bell curve. 


...roughly the margin of age when expendable income has peaked, midlife-crises are occurring or have just occurred, and professional careers are peaking (all of which would lead to bad GAS - or good GAS, or just GAS). GAS likely being the main contributor to forum membership?!??


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2017)

mnclayshooter said:


> At the time of this reply, the results were something like 32% and 44% in the middle two ranges of 38-74 yrs old respectively). That's 74 out of 96 (or the vast majority). Merging the two categories into one and the data showing the older group as the larger bias, you could weight them to slightly biased towards the older group. So non-scientifically about 55-60 yrs of age as the main "peak" of the bell curve.
> 
> 
> ...roughly the margin of age when expendable income has peaked, midlife-crises are occurring or have just occurred, and professional careers are peaking (all of which would lead to bad GAS - or good GAS, or just GAS). GAS likely being the main contributor to forum membership?!??



44.3% are between 56 and 38. The peak has visually to be younger than 56, not between 55-60. The peak is closer to 50.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 25, 2017)

AlanF said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > At the time of this reply, the results were something like 32% and 44% in the middle two ranges of 38-74 yrs old respectively). That's 74 out of 96 (or the vast majority). Merging the two categories into one and the data showing the older group as the larger bias, you could weight them to slightly biased towards the older group. So non-scientifically about 55-60 yrs of age as the main "peak" of the bell curve.
> ...




Oops, you're right, I inverted the two groups by percentage.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 25, 2017)

This is not a bell curve, it's a six fingered Canonite coming in from the left flipping the bird. And I'm doing my best to make that bird stick out a li'l bit more.

Born after JFK died, but before Neil Armstrong put his feet on the moon.


----------



## dolina (Sep 1, 2022)

Thank you everyone for responding


----------



## AccipiterQ (Dec 23, 2022)

5 years later...


----------

